# Hi



## Marie25 (Apr 17, 2003)

New Here. Just wanted to see what this is like


----------



## Hellen (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Marie

Welcome to FF. It is a great site and everyone is so friendly and suportive. 

Hope to see you around.

Hellen


----------



## Marie25 (Apr 17, 2003)

We have been trying for almost 2 years - I am 25 and husband is 26. Started Clomid last month and am on my 2nd cycle. They had given me some type of hormone in december because I was having really long cycles, and the past two seem to have been more normal approx. 30 days. This month I think I just ovulated a couple of days ago, which would put me at about 22 days. I feel like now we will just have to start over.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Maria,

Welcome to Fertility Friends 

Hope you like it here  

All the girls are great! and meetup in our live chatroom from 8-9pm each night.

Pop in if you fancy a chat.

Mel.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Maria,

Just wanted to say "Hello" and Welcome to FF - It really is a fab place to be!! 

If there is anything you want to know there will always be someone who can help you.

Love Lainexx


----------

